

Facebook now 60% off all time high of $45, at new low of $17.58 - chailatte
https://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:FB

======
001sky
To place in context, worth referring to this:

<http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-facebook-worth-2012-5>

